# JVC XV-THD60 Home Theater - Schematics?



## snowburt80 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anybody know how I can get a hold of a schematic for a JVC XV-THD60 home theater system? I need to find the value of resistor R5002. Thanks.


----------

